# Two "special" horses



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

When Blue was born, he was something else, dark bay with white spots on his hips and a white tail










but as he got older, he started getting whiter (yearling)










By the time he was a 2 year old he was sort of black with a dusting of white (pictured beside his dam she's on the left he's on the right)










And by the time he was five he white (gray) with a few black and brown spots on his hips, essentially inside out of what he was. (photo taken at 26 yrs)











We re-bred the mare to another stallion, Copper Talks, who always threw spotted foals










Sonny was born when Blue was 2, and he looked nearly identical to baby Blue, except he had no white spots and his tail was black. We thought he might turn inside out too, but he never changed. (photos taken at 24).



















They are both registered as appaloosas. Sonny's "official" breeding is 1/2 appy, 1/4 TB and 1/4 QH. Blue is 3/4 appaloosa 1/4 Thoroughbred.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Varnish Appaloosas are so pretty. We had one that was born with two white spots on his butt. When I sold him he was about three or four. He was more white than bay. 

They look great for old guys! : )


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

It kinda looks like he turned inside out. :lol:

Beautiful horses!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That is so funny how that happens. They are both gorgeous guys though.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Looks like Blue didn't inherit the LP gene at all!

Varnish is so fun, I think. It's almost like you get a different horse every year, because the varnish spreads & changes their colour so much!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What color was Blue's sire? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

Blue's sire was solid black, but was 100% appaloosa. For those of us who don't know anything about genetics (like me) it seems like Blue should've been the solid one and sonny should've been the colored one.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol No it just means that Blue lucked out and got the LP gene from his dam and Sonny didn't.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my goodness! i am in LOVE with blue! he is soo gorgeous! i have a Appy x QH and he was born solid other then a star and snip, i love the Lp gene so i am begging he inherited it and is just going to take awhile to express it. but eitherway is fine with me.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

such nice looking boys!


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

That is neat. I have a friend that raises appy minis and her mare Lady did the same thing! I saw pictures of her as a baby and she just looked chestnut with white appy spots...then I see her now and she is completely white with chestnut appy spots where the white spots were.. ? Lol Its like a complete color reversal. Her filly she had last year is showing signs of the same thing. Really neat.


----------

